# Snowblower Vibration



## Thanks2Calvary (Dec 31, 2010)

I just purchased a 20 year old Craftsman 26" 7HP blower. It starts, runs great, blows snow fine, but really vibrates. The vibration is worse when it is just running and not engaged. The vibration is slightly less when the auger and trans are engaged. Is this normal for an older machine? Your input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

Since this is an older Craftsman, it most likely has a tecumseh engine on it. assuming it is running correctly, these engines are as good as any other, and are not known for vibration as compared to any other L-head engine. I would start by trying to isolate the source of the vibration, by removing all belts, and just running the engine to see if it is still present. if it is, obviously , the engine is the cause. If not, I would reinstall one belt, then the other to isolate the system that is vibrating, and go from there. Good luck, Larry


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

Check the engine mounting bolts. If they are loose, it will vibrate.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Also check behind the flywheel


----------



## Thanks2Calvary (Dec 31, 2010)

It does have the Tecumseh engine. Thanks, I will run it without the belts, check the flywheel, and I have already checked the engine bolts. Thanks, guys.


----------

